# formula & helpful hints for using spray gun for



## mpshort (May 1, 2002)

chocolate. TIA!


----------



## esevas (Feb 28, 2005)

I've used 50% cocoa butter and 50% couverture. You can also use all cocoa butter and color it. Make sure to keep everything warm so you do not clog your equipment.


----------



## chefdavecooks (Jun 22, 2013)

krebs food sprayers are great, got my last one at http://superkleendirect.com

this is the page they are on: http://www.superkleendirect.com/krebs-2.aspx

best took in my kitchen, awesome for chocolate spraying


----------

